# These booties don't go with anything!



## hnaoto (Jan 13, 2009)

This picture is a pair in suede (which i think are ugly). Mine are black leather. They're so hottttt but everything i wear them with... look weird! I'm so frusterated... for a 4inch heel, they're ridiculously comfy.

I put them on with dark blue skinny jeans... the shoes are so high & make my feet look tiny (8 1/2) so it makes my legs look bigger =(
The toe of the shoe looks rounded & funny.
They look ok with a dress but it's too cold to show skin.
The only pants they looked good with was these black Guess skintight pants (they're not jeans but they look like jeans... i'm not sure what kinda material they are but they're kinda stretchy)


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jan 13, 2009)

theyd go with wide leg or flare but you wouldnt see the shoe.
for dress theyd look good with black tights but still cold.
the thing theyd go best with is skinny jeans, but the heel will also thin your legs outs but cant think of anything else =/


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 14, 2009)

where did u get them from???
 they are bad ass I would wear them with everything.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 14, 2009)

a slim fitting black pant would look nice. I personally would avoid wearing them with jeans.
Edit: Just reread your post, thought you had the suede ones. Can you take a picture of the black leather ones maybe?


----------



## love2beach (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_where did u get them from???
they are bad ass I would wear them with everything._

 
I agree!  NJ girls know their style!


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Jan 14, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks they go with everything? Maybe not a wide-leg jean nor bootcut because then you can't see the shoe and this is the kind of shoe you want to showcase.. but they look gorgeous with tights, skinny jeans, skirts, etc. I also think they are gorgeous in the color beige. It's a gorgeous accent to an outfit if paired with black tights/pantyhose.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 14, 2009)

They are calvin klein
Calvin Klein Peg (Cement Suede) - Bootie Boots


----------



## mafalda (Jan 14, 2009)

They'd look great with opaque black tights and a short black a-line skirt, made of heavy fabric.


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Jan 14, 2009)

those are freakin hot!  i would wear them with anything


----------



## jetplanesex (Jan 14, 2009)

I would definitely do some tight and a shorter dress.


----------



## hnaoto (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, i was thinking since they look really good with dresses (the ones i tried them with are short sleeved sweater-dresses). I don't wear leggings but i'm gona buy some just for these shoes hehe.

It's hard to wear them with skinny jeans because the shoes dip in the front, so a little of my skin shows and it looks messy (in my opinion), but i tried them on with those tight black pants i have again and i pulled them down over the shoe a little, didn't look as bad.

I got them at Macy's, Calvin Klein, on sale for $70 (i think). Grr my phone isn't working otherwise i'd take a picture of the black leather ones (they look SO MUCH better in person!).


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah, the only thing i can think of that these would go great with is a dress


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 15, 2009)

id wear skinny jeans with them or jeans with a slim bootcut. 

but if u want to pretend ur a pussycat doll u can wear them with black leggings and a zebra print bra! lol


----------



## love2beach (Jan 15, 2009)

You could always wear legwarmers scrunched down to cover the top where you said your leg shows.


----------



## zzoester (Jan 18, 2009)

I personally think they would look good with some tights and a structured mini dress.


----------



## funkychik02 (Feb 1, 2009)

I totally agree, Zzoester! I need those in a size 9... I actually like them in suede, too.


----------



## 3jane (Feb 3, 2009)

when in doubt, black tights.  or black socks, with pants, if you're worried about that patch of skin showing


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 4, 2009)

Black skinnier jeans with a little slouch at the bottom might work to cover up the patch of skin. Just wear them with everything and embrace that a 4" heel is comfortable! Otherwise I do love the dresses and tights look... if you buy the right size or even a little bigger they are super comfortable when they have a little give and actually don't look bunchy they just don't stretch as much. I always buy my tights and pantyhose a size up. I think the opaque pantyhose in the picture below really draws your eyes to the bootie. 

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i7..._simpson12.jpg


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 11, 2009)

lol i got something like tat at steve madden. check mine out, my only issue is the peep part kinda hurts at first

http://www.seenonmtv.com/img/product...d=83495&s=catl


----------

